# Pokemon: 1-150



## SL92 (Apr 3, 2007)

You can now find info about the Pokemon you're looking for (thanks to my trusty NP Pokemon Blue guide) with the simple sigs I make for them, and I found out how to use hex codes in my posts. I'm also adding horizontal rules to make browsing that much easier. Doesn't it all look pertier now?

*Archives:*




Bulbasaur is number one on the long list of Pokemon. It evolves in Ivysaur at level 16, which evolves into Venusaur at level 32. Bulbasaur is one of the three starter Pokemon in Pokemon Blue and Red, and it's evolved forms have a powerful Grass/Poisen combination.
||Pokedex quote(Bulbasaur, Pokemon Red or Blue): A strange seed was planted on its back at birth. The plant sprouts and grows with this Pokemon||
||Type: Grass/Poison
||Evolution: Bulbasaur->Ivysaur (Level 16)->Venusaur(Level 32)
||Height: 2'4"||Weight: 15 lb (Bulbasaur)
_________________________________________________




Charmander is one of the starter Pokemon in Pokemon Blue and Red. It is the hardest to train, but pays off after time. It evolves into Charmeleon at level 16, and then into Charizard at level 36. Along with obvious fire moves, Charmander and it's evolved forms can use clawing attacks. Charizard can use flying attacks, because it is a dual Fire-Flying type Pokemon.
||Pokedex quote(Charmander, Pokemon Red or Blue): Obviously prefers hot places. When it rains, steam is said to spout from the tip of its tail.||
||Type: Fire
||Evolution: Charmander->Charmeleon (Level 16)->Charizard (Level 36)(Fire/Flying)
||Height:2'0"||Weight: 19 lb (Charmander)
_________________________________________________




Squirtle is the third starter Pokemon you can choose from in Pokemon Blue or Red. Squirtle is the easiest to train, and has an advantage against the first gym leader, Brock. Squirtle and it's evolved forms, Wartortle(level 16) and Blastoise(level 36) are all Water-type, deadly to Fire-and Rock-type Pokemon.
||Pokedex quote(Squirtle, Pokemon Red or Blue): After birth, its back swells and hardens into a shell. Powerfully sprays foam from its mouth.||
||Type: Water
||Evolution: Squirtle->Wartortle (Level 16)->Blastoise (Level 36)
||Height: 1'8"||Weight: 20 lb (Squirtle)
_________________________________________________




Caterpie is perhaps the worst Pokemon to train if you're looking for power. It's evolved form, Metapod(level 7) is as useless as Magikarp, but if you really need a Bug- or Flying-, or even a Psychic-type Pokemon, try evolving it into a Butterfree at level 10.
||Pokedex quote(Caterpie, Pokemon Red or Blue): Its short feet are tipped with suction pads that enable it to tirelessly climb slopes and walls.||
||Type: Bug
||Evolution: Caterpie-> Metapod (Level 7)-> Butterfree (Level 10)(Bug/Flying)
||Height: 1'0"||Weight: 6 lb(Caterpie)
_________________________________________________




Weedle is Pokemon Red's answer to Caterpie- Weedle learns poison moves as it evolves into Kakuna and Beedrill(levels 7 and 10, respectively) instead of Psychic moves.
||Pokedex quote(Weedle, Pokemon Red or Blue): Often found in forests, eating leaves. It has a sharp venomous stinger on its head.||
||Type: Bug/Poison
||Evolution: Weedle->Kakuna (Level 7)->Beedrill(Level 10)
||Height: 1'0"||Weight: 7 lb (Weedle)
_________________________________________________




Pidgey is one of the most common Pokemon in Kanto, and a must for trainers wanting a Flying-type. Pidgeot and Pidgeotto are perfect for learning stong Flying moves, including the move FLY.
[color=D2B48C]||Pokedex Quote(Pidgey, Pokemon Red or Blue):A common sight in forests and woods. It flaps its wings at ground level to kick up blinding sand.||
||Type: Normal/Flying
||Evolution: Pidgey->Pidgeotto (Level 18)->Pidgeot(Level 36)
||Height: 1'0"||Weight: 4 lb (Pidgey)[/color]
_________________________________________________




Rattata is the most common Pokemon in Kanto, found on routes 1, 2, 4, 9, 14, 15, 16, 18, 21, and 22. Rattata is easily trained and can learn dangerous Normal-type moves thanks to its fangs. It's evolved form, Raticate(level 20), is good in a tough situation with it's Hyper Fang and Super Fang. Just don't try to pitch these guys against a Fighting- or Ghost-type Pokemon.
||Pokedex Quote(Rattata, Pokemon Red or Blue): Bites anything when it attacks. Small and very quick, it is a common sight in many places.||
||Type: Normal
||Evolution: Rattata->Raticate (Level 20)
||Height: 1'0"||Weight: 8 lb (Rattata)
_________________________________________________




Spearow is the other common Flying-type Pokemon you'll find in the wild. Most people use Pidgey instead, but Spearow and Fearow(level 20) can hold their own using shattering peck attacks and speed.
||Pokedex Quote(Spearow, Pokemon Red or Blue):Eats bugs in grassy areas. It has to flap its short wings at high speed to stay airborne.||
||Type: Normal/Flying
||Evolution: Spearow->Fearow (Level 20)
||Height: 1'0"||Weight: 4 lb (Spearow)
_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




 Sandshrew is found in the little patch of grass west of Cerulean City, and can be easily caught, if you can find it. Sandshrew is the first Ground-type encountered in a Kanto journey, and Sandslash comes in handy if you want to take down Poison-type gym leader Koga.
||Pokedex Quote(Sandshrew, Pokemon Red or Blue): Burrows deep underground in arid locations far from water. It only emerges to hunt for food.||
||Type: Ground
||Evolution: Sandshrew->Sandslash (Level 22)
||Height: 2'0"||Weight: 26 lb (Sandshrew)
_________________________________________________




Who's too lazy to make two separate sigs? Me. Nidoran came about in the days before two different genders were a standard in Pokemon games. These Poison-type  Pokemon evolve into some of the strongest Pokemon in the game thanks to the Moon Stone.
||Pokedex quotesNidoran[M], Pokemon Red or Blue) Stiffens its ears to sense danger. The larger its horns, the more powerful it secreted venom.
||(Nidoran[F], Pokemon Blue or Red) Although small, its venomous barbs render this Pokemon dangerous. The female has smaller horns.||
||Evolution: Nidoran (M)->Nidorino (Level 16)->Nidoking (Moon Stone)
||Evolution: Nidoran (F)->Nidorina (Level 16)->Nidoqueen (Moon Stone)
_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________




_________________________________________________

My goal is 150. 
NICK FROM THE FUTURE SAYS: Hah, this is right before I disappeared from TBT for a half a year.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you using Kanto Dex or National? 

(Not sure if they are the same for the first 150.)

And shouldn't it but 151? (Mew) Well good luck.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 3, 2007)

You'd have to be pretty bored!

but so far it looks great!  you should get a gallery online of it     

Perhaps Storm would let it on ours....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Are you using Kanto Dex or National?
> 
> (Not sure if they are the same for the first 150.)
> 
> And shouldn't it but 151? (Mew) Well good luck.


 Kanto is the first 151.........


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry. >_>

I'm not the one who sits there in class thinking about Pokemon.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to see how the Gastly-Haunter-Gengar one turns out.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol     


I still somehow remember like 70% of the pokemon names... and I havn't played a pokemon game in a year or two >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Either am I...I'm the one sitting in class waiting for a game.  I don't think about "hmm...I'm going to teach my Bulbasaur cut tomorrow"  I just think about getting the game.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 3, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol

Lets try to not turn this into something huge guys, just let it go...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 3, 2007)

Kanto's not the first 151.

Because in the first game, the region didn't have a name.



o0O0o0O0o0O0o0O0o0O


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2007)

@OddCrazyMe- Okay, maybe 151. I'm sticking with the Pokemon Blue Pokedex, the Kanto, or something.

@Sporge27- Yeah, I'm bored.

@Gengar- Yeah, that'll be awesome.

@dragonflamez- o0O0o0O0o0O0o0O0o0Oo0O0o0O0o0O0o0O0o0O


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2007)

New addition:


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2007)

How long does it take you to whip one of these up? That seemed pretty quick.

Awesome job, btw.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> How long does it take you to whip one of these up? That seemed pretty quick.
> 
> Awesome job, btw.


 Well, they're only to get the point across    			 I'm also typing up info on the Pokemon.

Tanks ya   
^_^


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, I've made another subject for today:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 4, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Okay, I've made another subject for today:






 [/quote]
 Popping out of frame = better.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Okay, I've made another subject for today:


Popping out of frame = better. [/quote]
 Thanks ya :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 4, 2007)

I thought it was always called Kanto.... just not mentioned much...

anyway I have a friend that can still say the original pokerap, it is hilarious, and great for scaring people away    			  yes the original is the first 151 pokemon.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 4, 2007)

That will be a lot of sigs =o


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> That will be a lot of sigs =o


 Thats true...


Say, Shadow...you gave me a little sig test...whadda' ya say I give you one?

Try to make all these sigs by the last day of April. :evillaugh:


----------



## Tehthing (Apr 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> That will be a lot of sigs =o


 Ya.  Like....75, I'm guessing, considering all the familys.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're on :gyroidwink: But I'm still waiting on your sig.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2007)

New siggah:







It's a bit choppy around the transparent parts, cause I saved it wrong. Go figure. Still looks decent, though.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 5, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] 
You're on :gyroidwink: But I'm still waiting on your sig. [/quote]
 You'll be waiting a bit longer. I'm nearly done, but I'm gonna' enter it in the sig contest, so...


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]
> You're on :gyroidwink: But I'm still waiting on your sig.


You'll be waiting a bit longer. I'm nearly done, but I'm gonna' enter it in the sig contest, so...    			 [/quote]
 Ooooh... well can I see yours over PM? I'll show you mine...






No, that's not it, just another simple sig.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 6, 2007)

New sig, everyone. I'm at Pokemon number 20 now


----------



## Grawr (Apr 6, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] New sig, everyone. I'm at Pokemon number 20 now     






 [/quote]
 I didn't realize how fast these would go by... =o


And Shadow, stick with keeping them inside the boarders. It might (and probably is) just me, but going out of the boarer is...well, not good looking. To me, anyway.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] New sig, everyone. I'm at Pokemon number 20 now


I didn't realize how fast these would go by... =o


And Shadow, stick with keeping them inside the boarders. It might (and probably is) just me, but going out of the boarer is...well, not good looking. To me, anyway.    			 [/quote]
 These are inside the border =P And I try to do something different every time.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 6, 2007)

New sig:






=o I never used yellow and blue text.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome sigs man, I love the idea.   
^_^


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Good Luck getting to 150 by the end of April.. lol.


----------



## Jonathan33 (Apr 6, 2007)

This is good, I like those pictures. I can't wait until you reach Mewtwo and Mew.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 6, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Good Luck getting to 150 by the end of April.. lol.


 There's no way he'll do it


----------



## SL92 (Apr 7, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just wait and see...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 7, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just wait and see... [/quote]
 Yeah, well it seems like others already think you can't complete my challenge! :evillaugh:


Lets just hope I can complete yours... >_<


----------



## SL92 (Apr 7, 2007)

New sig (I'm now at 24/150)







Another one:





*Shadow_Link_92 quickly makes another.





(I'm bored)


----------



## SL92 (Apr 8, 2007)

More additions today:











I'll get everything updated tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice, I like the way you made them

Really neat


----------



## SL92 (Apr 10, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nice, I like the way you made them
> 
> Really neat


Thanks =D More for today





















Even more:


----------



## SL92 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, the updates keep coming...

Today we have a banner and a few new sigs


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you should be losing steam soon


----------



## SL92 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I think you should be losing steam soon


 Nah, I'm aiming for 150 by the end of April, I can't slow down.

Updates for today: None yet =0


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I think you should be losing steam soon


Nah, I'm aiming for 150 by the end of April, I can't slow down.

Updates for today: None yet =0 [/quote]
  :lol: HA! I knew it!


----------



## SL92 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: HA! I knew it! [/quote]
 I'm still making sigs, I'm just too lazy to upload them... I got five Pokemon done yesterday


----------



## SL92 (Apr 13, 2007)

Now, we have updates.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 13, 2007)

You've still got a lot to go.



And times running out. :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> You've still got a lot to go.
> 
> 
> 
> And times running out. :evillaugh:


 Tick, tick, tick... :evillaugh:


----------



## SL92 (Apr 14, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I made an average of five Pokemon a day, 5x30 days of April I'll be done. And I'm on schedule.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry for not updating the main page, but I've got a lot going on.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 14, 2007)

those are nice

you have a lot of time, don't you lol

I do too, I'm homeschooled so school flies by really fast.

Keep it up!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 16, 2007)

I PMed you about this just now...


----------



## SteelCity (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, all these are turning out great. I really like the Abra, Kadabra, and Alakazam one.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 29, 2007)

1 more day left..........


----------



## Grawr (Apr 29, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> 1 more day left..........


 The deal's off, so...


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2007)

He should still try to finish them....   
-_-


----------

